# Which books do you re-read?



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't re-read many books but there's a few I go back to every so often. Jane Austen of course - I re-read Emma from time to time (every couple of years or so) as I think it's the funniest of hers. All the others are a bit weird though. I've read Riders by Jilly Cooper three times and I can't figure out why - probably because I was bored.   I mean, it's not a great book, but it is kind of fun. Also the Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood, although I found it depressing both times. Actually I think it was because of an argument with my mother  

Anyway, are there any books you guys read again and again?


----------



## brettjirvine (May 3, 2011)

Fantasy wise, I've re-read LOTR and Steven Erikson's books several times. Each time I get a slightly different version  I also turn to some favourites from my childhood: Stephen King's "The Talisman" and Dean Koontz' "The Face". If I just feel like reading beautiful writing, I turn to David Mitchell. He's not generally "my type", but man can that guy string a few words together. Inspirational!


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

Skipping Christmas by John Grisham, every year for a good belly laugh.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Everything by Victoria Holt eventually gets reread because they're so much alike I inevitably forget which book ends how and have to read them again to find out.


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

Every time I get started on writing another novel, I pick up Richard Price's LUSH LIFE, which is just stunning in how easy and casual he makes dialogue and action look. And that's hard. It's my master class.

Also, a little more embarrassing, every few years I take another run at William Shatner's STAR TREK MOVIE MEMORIES. I've read it ten times, probably, but I forget all the details and have to read it again. Kind of like re-watching all the Star Trek movies over and over, which I've also done. Sigh.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

The Haunting of Hill House, Harry Potter, a couple of the David Sedaris books, and a bunch of Stephen King.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

All of Sharon Lee's and Steve Miller's Liaden books.  Go through them all about once a year.

Jim


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

I reread quite a bit of Stephen King (especially his Dark Tower series). Richard Matheson's short fiction is always good for revisiting, too. Just about any short story collection or anthology is good for repeat readings.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very few.  I'd generally rather read something for the first time.

Off the top of my head:

I've read Lord of the Rings 4 or 5 times, and The Hobbit 3 times, and The Silmarillion and The Children of Hurin twice.

Into the Wild-2 times

Fight Club- 2 or 3 times

Fear or Loathing in Las Vegas- 2 or 3 times.

The first 10-15 of the Drizzt series by R.A. Salvatore 2 times as I reread the whole series to date once several years back.

The first 4 harry potter books 2 times--read the series to date before book 5 came out.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

See this thread:  
Which book have you read and re-read the most times?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Julia Quinn's Bridgertons
Elizabeth Moon's Paks books
Pratchett-- all of it
Melanie Rawn's Dragon Prince and Star Scroll series

Everything else is a "once in a while" possibility if nothing good is out.


----------



## RebeccaKnight (May 1, 2011)

What a fun thread!  

I'm a huge Tolkien fan, so I've read Lord of the Rings countless times as well as The Hobbit.

Harry Potter series--more times than I remember.

I also continue to reread Sphere by Crichton even though I'm constantly disappointed by the ending--why do I keep doing this?  


Also, Little Women every few years because it's wonderful.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

James Herriot's books, particularly the first, All Creatures Great and Small. Most of Dick Francis' books, Tony Hillerman, Nevada Barr, Dana Stabenow, and Susan Conant's dog mysteries. My guess is I cycle through them once every 5 years or so. However, I do find I'm rereading less than I used to now that I have the Kindle.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Jane Austen, yes. C.S. Lewis's _Till We Have Faces_. A Bronte or two. I used to re-read LOTR most years, but now it's more like once a decade.

And sometimes (especially in winter) I'm in the mood for a return to childhood favourites. Then I'll pull out the Narnia books, or even Milly-Molly-Mandy.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

The Great Gatsby
Summer Sisters
Twilight book one
All three uniquely written but share the same quality of being three very different accounts of who we are as human beings.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

The books I teach notwithstanding, I periodically re-read The Haunting of Hill House and We Have Always Lived in the Castle (both by Shirley Jackson) and Till We Have Faces by C.S. Lewis.  I'm more inclined to re-read amazing short stories.


----------



## Anna Elliott (Apr 24, 2011)

I re-read Jane Austen's books, of course--especially Persuasion, I love it SO much.  And I've re-read L M Montgomery's books again and again.  I love to re-read Juliet Marillier's Sevenwaters series, too.  And anything by Elizabeth Peters--I've read them, listened to the audiobooks a dozen times each, they just never get old.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Re-read a number of Ralph Cotton novels, Powder River is one I've read several times. Humorous, western.

Re-read Dark Rivers of the Heart a few times by Dean Koontz.

Louis L'Amour, Haunted Mesa and Son of a Wanted Man have re-read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My re-reads seem so ordinary compared to some here...    but they tend to be by author.  JD Robb, Robert Parker's Spenser series, Dick Frances.  C.S. Lewis' Narnia series.  I'm gradually getting them all on Kindle so I can get my fix whenever I want.

Betsy


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Jane Austen, Ruth Rendell, and Patricia Highsmith (my favorite).

If anyone knows of any books in the Patricia Highsmith vein, I'd be very interested.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

The Sun Also Rises, The Great Gatsby, Where I'm Calling From


----------



## apbschmitz (Apr 22, 2011)

My youngest girl was reading War and Peace for a college class. I thought it would give us something to chat about, plus I hadn't read it since I was in college, so I dove in. I had forgotten what a potboiler it is. Definitely paid off, since my daughter and I put in some quality time discussing Pierre and all his pals. And it's further evidence that the world changes both a lot and not so much over 140 years.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I always have an Aubrey/Maturin book by Patrick O'Brian going.


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm working my way back through the first ten volumes of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series, so the new titles will make sense when I get to them.  They stand up very well to being re-visited.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I've re-read Lonesome Dove several times.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Birds Without Wings - Louis de Bernieres
Catch 22 - Joseph Heller


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

dgaughran said:


> Birds Without Wings - Louis de Bernieres
> Catch 22 - Joseph Heller


I keep meaning to reread Catch 22, and never get round to it. I read it in my teens and didn't really get it at all lol but maybe now I'm a bit older.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I did the same then read it again in my mid-20s.  Wow.

It's the only time I have ever got to the end of a book and started again.

Any man who comes up with a way to buy eggs for 5 cent, sell them for 3 cent, AND make a profit, is a genius.


----------



## brettjirvine (May 3, 2011)

dgaughran said:


> It's the only time I have ever got to the end of a book and started again.


What a book...though I've yet to re-read it. The ending left me breathless...the "secret" he lets out at the end is beautiful stuff.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I've read almost all of King's and Koontz's books more than once, a few several times.


----------



## wouldbejane (Mar 13, 2011)

Jane Austen particularly Persuasion and Pride and Prejudice. Also Jane Eyre.

Also The Outlander Series by Diana Gabaldon and Dorothy Dunnett's Lymond Chronicles.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

The Road by Cormac McCarthy for style.
The Little House on the Prairie books [Laura Ingalls Wilder] as they seem so honest & I get such a feeling for that time period.
Just about any travel book Paul Theroux has written.


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

Infinity Welcomes Careful Drivers. It is the first reddwarf novel and one of the only books ever to make me laugh out loud. It still does when I re-read it.


----------



## mjdispirito (Mar 29, 2011)

These are the kind of threads that are a lot of fun to peruse all the posts... get an idea of everyone's obsession.  

LOTR is a staple, being a fantasy geek; David Eddings' Belgariad & Mallorean are right up there with Tolkien.  I have some worn copies of the "Indian in the Cupboard" series, which is always fun to re-read.  "The Elric Saga" by Michael Moorcock is also a dark treat.  I can't get enough of Conan, so I'll throw that in the mix.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not much of a re-reader but really dig the first ten books in the Laurell K. Hamilton series for their tight mystery and paranormal elements. I love that Anita works with the police and OF COURSE, that she raises zombies!


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Unlike with movies, I feel that re-reading books is kind of a waste of time, considering just how many books out there I have yet to read. My favorite novel Boy's Life by Robert McCammon, though, I've been meaning to re-read, since it's been almost 15 years since I last read it in the late 90's. And I wouldn't mind re-reading The Shining again!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Nicholas and Alexandra, Any book by Tolken, Scarlet Pimpernel, The Three Musketeers, Talel of Two Cities, To Kill a Mockingbird, Dr.Zhivago, Anna Kerenina and The Outsiders.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I never find the time to re-read books and if I did, I don't know where I'd start. I've read so many good books it'd be tough to choose.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just finished re-reading Pratchett's _Jingo_, something I do every couple years or so when I feel the need to balance my world view amid rampant nationalism and international tensions.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I re-browse, more than re-read. Probably I'm a throwback, but I love Jack Kerouac.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I don't have a particular book, but the author I re-read the most would be Terry Pratchett. His books are very rarely on the shelf where they should be, and tend to be spread round the house (wherever I was last reading them).


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

David Copperfield and Little Women.


----------



## Keith B. Darrell (Apr 27, 2011)

Orwell's 1984 and Animal Farm, because I'm amazed at how something written so long ago seems to be even more timely each time I read it. The Hitchhiker's series by Douglas Adams because it's always good for a laugh. Carroll's Alice books whenever I need to re-instill my childhood sense of wonder. I have a stack of books collecting dust in my bookcases and I've resolved to read from at least one each day, to see if my older self views these works differently from when I first read them decades ago.


----------



## Joanna Stephen-Ward (May 4, 2011)

Hi. Interesting thread.

I've read The Thorn Birds by Colleen McCullough at least 10 times. Other book I never tire of are : The Other Boleyn Girl, by Phillipa Gregory and her Wideacre trilogy, anything by Daphne DuMaurier, Peter Robinson, Barbara Vine and Sarah Rayne. I did like, and still reread, Riders by Jilly Cooper, because the characterisation was so good. 

Joanna


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joanna-

Welcome to KindleBoards!  I love the Thorne Birds, too!

Betsy


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Louis L'Amour - _Jubal Sackett_, _Haunted Mesa_, _To Tame a Land_ and _Last of the Breed_.

Ralph Cotton - _Webb's Posse_, _Blood Lands _ and all of the Fast Larry Shaw series.

I usually reread several Stephen King and Koontz books.


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

As a literature teacher, I find myself having to re-read books all the time, every year,
before re-teaching them.

For instance, this summer, I'll be re-reading Tolstoy's _Anna Karenina_, Hemingway's _The Sun Also Rises_,
and _Beowulf_, to better teach them to three new classes in the fall.

Most of the time, I find that I discover something new with each reading.
This leads to tracking down additional research and criticism on the works,
which assist in approaching the texts in different ways.

Three of my favorite authors to re-read are Shakespeare, T.S. Eliot, and James Joyce--there is so much there
that numerous readings are necessary to fully appreciate the wit and allusions.

At the moment, I am currently re-reading and teaching Stoppard's
_Rock 'N' Roll_, Austen's _Pride and Prejudice_, and Morrison's _Song of Solomon_.

Despite my love for reading and teaching the classics, I wish I had more time to discover new
works. I've also found that since I teach and write fiction for a living, in my limited free time,
I often read non-fiction just for something different.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Lawrence Sanders, especially his Deadly Sins and Ten Commandments series. I re-read about two per year.


----------



## spex.kowalski (May 10, 2011)

The Charterhouse of Parma, Humboldt's Gift, The Adventures of Augie March, The Moviegoer, Light Years...


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a bit of a sucker for the Silmarillion.

Yes, it's almost impossible to get into and full of archaic prose, but the illustrated edition is beautiful and softened by the art. If you like the Hobbit or LotR, it makes a fantastic course as deserts.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I seldom reread a book, but I recently reread Tolkien's LOTR trilogy. The first time I read it was while I was in college in the 1960s.


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

I've re-read Angela's Ashes a number of times and always pick something new up.

Mike Cyra


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Good question!

Stephen King's The Stand - great epic, but does drop the ball a bit at the end. King at his best (and at the end, near his worst).

John Wyndham's The Chrysalids - fantastic for a plane trip, short and punchy. A great coming of age tale.

John Birmingham's Axis of Time trilogy - a truly intriguing alternative history. Both fun and thoughtful.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

I mostly re-read fragments from various books.  The end of Cpt 1 of Michael Cunningham's "The Hours" left me breathless, so I read those last few paragraphs from time to time.  I re-read the russians sporadically, mostly in Romanian, my native language, because this is how they stuck to my mind from when I was in my twenties.  I re-read Capote because I believe he's one of the greatest stylists in English literature.  I read Sylvia Plaths's poetry chronically.  I love Auster and I read parts of his older books.  

When I die, burry me in a digital cloud (amazon's, per favor.)

Gabriela


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mehryinett said:


> I don't re-read many books but there's a few I go back to every so often. Jane Austen of course - I re-read Emma from time to time (every couple of years or so) as I think it's the funniest of hers. All the others are a bit weird though. I've read Riders by Jilly Cooper three times and I can't figure out why - probably because I was bored.  I mean, it's not a great book, but it is kind of fun. Also the Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood, although I found it depressing both times. Actually I think it was because of an argument with my mother
> 
> Anyway, are there any books you guys read again and again?


I also read Jane Austen every so often, but my favourite book for re-reading is Monica Dickens' _The Fancy _ about a team of women and their foreman working in a Spitfire factory during the war. The characterisation of even the minor characters is so wonderfully observant that every time I read it I feel I am meeting old friends.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

When I was a teenager, I'd reread the chapter in The Hobbit where Bilbo sneaks down the tunnel to Smaug's Lair. 

I used to love it!

I don't get a lot of time for rereading these days, and seem to have lost my love for the Hobbit. I suspect I'm more a Lord of the Rings kind of guy now. The Hobbit is good, but it's certainly for a younger reader compared to LotR. I'll still see the new movies when they come out, I just hope Peter Jackson tones down the elvish tra-la-la-la stuff.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

It seems to me like the only book I've re-read is The Giving Tree.


----------



## Emily Kimelman (Apr 29, 2011)

I read "Pride and Prejudice" about once a year. It feels like visiting with a good friend. Elizabeth and I are very tight.

And I turn to Raymond Chandler whenever I'm stuck writing. His sentence structure always gets me going again.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For some reason, every time Halloween comes around, I feel the need to re-read the short novel/novella that Stephen King wrote called "The Mist."  I love that book.  The movie...not so much...


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Lord of the Rings and the Bible, mostly.

Though I frequently just browse at random through my book collection.


----------



## Joseph.Garraty (May 20, 2011)

The Stand, by Stephen King. I agree with Colin Taber above that King drops the ball at the end, but it's still awesome. 

Catch-22, by Joseph Heller. This thing blows my mind every time I pick it up. I don't know how one book can be so crazy, hilarious, profound, and poignant all at once. 

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance, by Robert Pirsig. Good thoughts on quality, which are good to review every so often.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

@Joseph.Garraty - King does a 'great' job of dropping the ball at the end, but the fact that so many of his readers (me included) think The Stand is such a great book despite this is testimony to his slick and so easy to read writing. I must have re-read those 1000 pages a half-dozen times, and even though I find the end disappointing, I still look forward to my next re-read!


----------



## Joseph.Garraty (May 20, 2011)

@Colin Taber -- Yeah, me too. I must have gone through three copies of that book by now. It's so large, it falls apart easily.


----------



## Marie August (May 16, 2011)

I read so many genre's. I love action and fantasy and mystery. But I usually only re-read stories with an interesting romance in it. Sometimes I'm in the mood to recapture a predictable happy feeling of two people falling in love.

I'll also re-read a long running series occasionally right before the sequel comes out. Like whenever a new Harry Potter book would be released, I'd read the previous books.


----------



## SaraDagan (May 25, 2011)

Momo, Michael Ende
Mutant Message Down Under, Marlo Morgan
The Imagery of the Zodiac, Fritsh H. Julius (non fiction) 
The Fish Can Sing, by Halldor laxness, 
and ofcourse - THE LITTLE PRINCE!

these books seem to change and unveil together with me...


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a partial list. There probably are others that don't come to mind immediately.

The Alexander Trilogy and the Peloponnese War books by Mary Renault
The Alms for Oblivion series (and the Firstborn of Egypt series) by Simon Raven
Zen and the Art of Motor Cycle Maintenance by Robert M. Pirsig
The Foundation Trilogy and the sequels by Isaac Asimov
Dune and the sequels by Frank Herbert


----------



## Matt Maxwell (Jun 5, 2011)

Very, very few. NEUROMANCER by William Gibson, some of Raymond Chandler's novels (only some, PLAYBACK will forever remain read only once.) I hardly have time to read everything I want, much less read it a second time.


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

I read Lord of the Rings 8 times as a teenager, but that was one of those teen obsession things.

I also used to reread a book called "The Impossible Prefect" a lot:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/IMPOSSIBLE-PREFECT-Hubert-Robinson/dp/B000MIPEDI


Not sure why now but as a teenager it had a certain cosy appeal.

I very rarely reread books nowadays - there seems to be little enough time to read the books I haven't read!

Mike


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

mikelewis said:


> I very rarely reread books nowadays - there seems to be little enough time to read the books I haven't read!


Ditto, although, funnily enough, I'll watch favorite movies over and again.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Dara England said:


> Everything by Victoria Holt eventually gets reread because they're so much alike I inevitably forget which book ends how and have to read them again to find out.


Your book looks very good. Murder in the Victorian Age-grreat concept.I'm downloading now.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Harry Potter, The Hunger Games, Secret series. The Secret series is absolutely amazing, mixing science with whim and a snarky narrator to boot!


----------



## Silence Dogood (Jun 6, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Very few. I'd generally rather read something for the first time.


Me too. Plus there's so many others to get too!

Silence


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I find myself re-reading The Last Unicorn (Beagle) and the Song of Ice and Fire series (Martin) on a regular basis.

I also go back to The Gunslinger (King) from time to time.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried rereading A Song of Ice & Fire a few years ago, but actually found it a little disappointing (I think because I finished on the weaker instalment, A Feast For Crows, more than anything). From memory I was also timing it to finish when Dance was supposeedly due back then, but of course, as we all know, that didn't eventuate. Based on that and with such thick books, I don't think I'll be rereading it again. It's quite an investment in time. Though I will be reading Dance (for the first time) in just over a month.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, hands up, I'm guilty of reading Ian Rankin's _'Let It Bleed'_ 3 times. It's so earthy and dark. I love it.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I re-read "The Haunting of Hill House" by Shirley Jackson about once a year (at least). I just wish I could find another story as well written and as well thought out. Jackson does a better job at characterization and writing than most literary fiction--I think that's why the story works so well for me and why I keep coming back to it. The horror is driven by the characters--not the other way around.

That's where most stories, particularly horror fail--they throw characters into the story--not because that's what would have to have happened, but because the writer needed characters for the horror to happen to. With Jackson, it's the other way around. It was what had to happen to Eleanor.

Anyway, I won't babble on about it. But if you haven't read it, you must.

Oh, I also read H.H. Munro's short stories every few months. (aka Saki)


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

In the past I re-read books all the time, but the ones I re-read more than once are: Pride and Prejudice, Jane Eyre, Agatha Christie's Toward Zero and The Man in the Brown Suit, and Mo Hayder's Tokyo.


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

I read my favorite books over a lot! Jane Eyre, Gone with the wind/Scarlett, Ayn Rand's books, Pride and Prejudice, every Enid Blyton book I can find, Rebecca, Wuthering Heights, Jennifer Crusie's Faking It, Bet Me and a few others. She's hilarious!


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

I'm looking over my bookshelf now and can tell you that most of my books have only been read once, _but I might want to read them again so I can't get rid of them._ 

What we really need is a way of digitising books so they don't take up much space. No, wait... they've already done this. It's called a Kindle!

Mind you there are a few classics I keep re-reading that other people haven't mentioned: Olaf Stapledon's _Star Maker_ and _Last and First Men_, and the Stephen Baxter short story collections set in his Xeelee Sequence.

The most satsifying re-read was last year when my son was four. I read _The Hobbit_ to him and he absolutely adored it (though I had to adapt some of the words when characters didn't make it through to the end)
Tim


----------



## Paul Jones (Jun 11, 2011)

The Drawing of the Dark, by Tim Powers. I've probably read this book 10+ times since I fist stumbled across it in the late 1980's. 
A close second would be Phillip Jose Farmer's, To Your Scattered Bodies Go -- just a phenomenal novel and an incredible canvas for a writer to draw upon.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

On a different note, something I re-read every few years is Gary Provost's 100 Ways to Improve Your Writing. I personally think it is a shorter and punchier read than the seemingly more well known Strunk & White's Elements of Style.


----------



## Sean Cunningham (Jan 11, 2011)

If I had them on this side of the world with me, I'd work my way through Pratchett's Discworld novels every few years.

I can also easily reread The Player of Games by Iain M Banks. It feels ever so slightly dated tech-wise compared to the later Culture novels, but it's still a lot of fun. It was the book through which I really got to meet the Culture, and I suppose it probably appeals to the teenage gamer in me as well.


----------



## TheSFReader (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to re-read the books from my favorite authors (yes, I'm a Sci-Fi/Fantasy guy): C.J.Cherryh, Lois McMaster Bujold, Jacqueline Carey, David Feintuch... but now that I can afford more new books through better prices, I find far less time to re-read. 
I however greatly value re-reading potential for books.


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a few off the top of my head:

Stephen King's 'It' and 'The Stand'.

'Raven' by Charles L. Grant

'Shella' by Andrew Vachss

'Imagica' by Clive Barker

'Best Served Cold' by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> On a different note, something I re-read every few years is Gary Provost's 100 Ways to Improve Your Writing. I personally think it is a shorter and punchier read than the seemingly more well known Strunk & White's Elements of Style.


Sounds a good recommend Colin, I'll search this one out.

In answer to the thread - Jane Eyre, and The Autobiography of Henry VIII (Margaret George) - both are page-turners in the best meaning of the expression. I first read Jane Eyre as a child on a long car journey - I used to get terribly car sick and wasnt usually allowed to read in a moving vehicle, but this book was just so good that I forget to feel ill and was disappointed when we arrived at our destination because it meant I had to put the book down.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

My most regular reread over the past 30 years has been John Wyndham's The Chrysalids. I must have clocked up an easy 20 reads (3 on planes) - and still love it!


----------



## seattlegurl2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I re-read The Prince of Tides and Snow Falling On Cedars the most. Then Peony in Love and some Toni Morrison for the poetic southernisms that remind me of my grandmother's language.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to admit I've read Frederick Forsyth's short story collection, - _'No Comebacks'_ 3 times now - call me sad if you want to, but I enjoy it.


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

Lord of the Rings and the Star Wars Thrawn series are always re-readable


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

"the witcher" by Andrzej Sapkowski.


----------

